

Screencast: Boost your productivity with XRefresh - aslamnd
http://frontcube.com/blog/2010/boost-your-productivity-with-xrefresh
Are you really frustrated to switch from your text editor to your browser to see the changes you’ve applied? In this screencast Aslam shows you how you can boost your productivity by using XRefresh.<p>Please see the show notes to fix the gotcha addressed in the screencast.
======
sharat87
I use ubuntu and the last time I checked this, it wasn't so reliable (it seems
to link to another similar system for unix now). So, I made a similar, but
much more light weight based on php and a simple bookmarklet.

The idea is that I click the bookmarklet on the page on which I want the
images and styles to watched for changes, and the page starts pinging a local
php resource (running on apache) to check for changes. When the php detects a
change, that particular resource (css or img or swf) is reloaded, instead of
refreshing the entire page.

This setup didn't require an additional server running, neither a browser
extension, but is limited to apache and php, which was good enough for me at
the time.

PS. Now I moved on from apache+php, if anyone is interested in this, the code
is at
[https://bitbucket.org/sharat87/pollfresh/src/tip/pollfresh.p...](https://bitbucket.org/sharat87/pollfresh/src/tip/pollfresh.php)
is just a php file, put it in your webroot and open it through apache. I don't
know if it should still work, but one can easily get it to run.

------
ahpeeyem
Looks useful! I thought the screencast was a bit slow-paced though, the
project's homepage is concise and informative.

<http://xrefresh.binaryage.com/>

